# faveourite TV shows?



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

*GBATemp's Favourite T.V. Shows!*​
*Rules*
vote in this format: 
-(tv show name)
-(insert name here) 
do not use a (+) in front of each, use a (-) because it makes thing easier for me. You may vote for multiple shows, however no voting against shows is allowed. Finally, do not vote for anime, as there is already a separate thread for it.


*BEST SHOW EVER!*
-Family Guy (16)

*Runner Up*
-House (15)

*Excellent (12-9)* 
-Friends (12)
-futurama (12)
-the Big Bang Theory (12)
-the Simpsons (12)
-Lost (10)
-Myth Busters (10)
-Scrubs (10)
-Heroes (9)
-Top Gear (9)

*Great (8-6)*
-Fringe (8)
-South Park (8)
-Firefly (7)
-Two and a Half Men (7)
-DR. Who (6)
-How i Met Your Mother (6)
-Stargate (6)
-it's Always Sunny In Philadelphia (6)

*Very Good (5-4)*
-Bones (5)
-CSI Las Vegas (5)
-CSI New York (5)
-Dexter (5)
-Lie To Me (5)
-NCIS (5)
-Smallville (5)
-Supernatural (5)
-The Boondocks (5)
-24 (4)
-Arrested Development (4)
-Criminal Minds (4)
-My Name is Earl (4)
-Psych (4)
-Red Dwarf (4)
-seinfeld (4)
-That 70's Show (4)
-The Mentalist (4)

*Recommended (3)*
-Animaniacs (3)
-Flash Forward (3)
-Prison Break (3)
-Spongebob (3)
-The office (3)
-Venture Brothers (3)
-Weeds (3)

*Good (2)*
-30 Rock (2)
-Angel (2)
-Buffy the Vampire Slayer (2)
-Californication (2)
-Castle (2)
-colbert report (2)
-community (2)
-CSI Miami (2)
-Dead like me (2)
-Desperate Housewives (2)
-Dr. Horrible's sing-along Blog (2)
-Game One (2)
-Glee (2)
-King of the Hill (2)
-Malcolm in the Middle (2)
-Misfits (2)
-Mock of the Week (2)
-Modern Family (2)
-Monk (2)
-Rick Mercer Report (2)
-Sanctuary (2)
-Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles (2)
-The IT Crowd (2)
-true blood (2)
-V (2)
-Warehouse 13 (2)
-X-Play (2)

*O.K. (1)*
-Adventures of Brisco Country Jr. (1)
-Ally McBeal (1)
-American Dad (1)
-Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations (1)
-Argumental (1)
-Ashes to Ashes (1)
-Blackadder (1)
-Black Books (1)
-Brainiac (1)
-Burn Notice (1)
-Charmed (1)
-Countdown (1)
-Courage the Cowardly Dog (1)
-Daily Show (1)
-dilbert (1)
-Dog the Bounty Hunter (1)
-Dollhouse (1)
-Dragon's Den  (1)
- Ed Show (1)
-Eureka! (1)
-Everbody loves raymond (1)
-Farscape (1)
-Flash Forward (1)
-Food Network (1)
-Frasier  (1)
-Freaks and Geeks  (1)
-Ghost Adventures (1)
-Grey's Anatomy (1)
-Hardball (1)
-Have I Got News For You (1)
- HIMYM (1)
-Home Movies (1)
-Jericho (1)
-Knights of prosperity (1)
-Law and Order: Special Victims Unit (1)
-Life (1)
-Life on mars (1)
-Looney Tunes (1)
- MacGyver (1)
-Married With Children (1)
-Medium (1)
-Misadventures of Flapjack (1)
-Monty Python's Flying Circus (1)
-Mystery Science Theater 3000 (1)
-my wife and kids (1)
-Never Mind the Buzzcocks (1)
- Ninja Warrior (1)
-Nowhere Man (1)
-Reaper (1)
-Reba (1)
-Robot Chicken (1)
- Sons of Anarchy (1)
-Star Trek (1)
- Takeshi's Castle (1)
-Tales From the Crypt (1)
-The amazing Race (1)
-the Closer (1)
-The James Ron Show (1)
-The League (1)
-The Nanny (1)
-The Shield (1)
-The Shield (1)
-The Sky at Night (1)
-The Ultimate Fighter (1)
-Third Watch (1)
-Tim and Eric Awesome Show (1)
-Time Warp (1)
-Tom and Jerry (1)
-Tonight show with Conan O'Brien (1)
-Top Chef (1)
-Tosh.0 (1)
-TRMS (1)
-Ultimate Survival (1)
-Vampire Diaries (1)
-whats up dad? (1)
-Yes Dear (1)


----------



## Gore (Nov 28, 2009)

+Dilbert
+The Boondocks


----------



## pichon64 (Nov 28, 2009)

+ Fringe
+ Dexter
+ Criminal Minds
+ House MD
+ CSI Las Vegas & New York
+ Flash Forward
+ Medium
+ Lie To Me


----------



## Satangel (Nov 28, 2009)

+ Heroes
+ Lost
+ Prison Break
+ Death Note
+ That 70's Show
+ South Park
+ The Shield
+ Beyblade
+ Top Gear


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 28, 2009)

+ House MD
+ Lie to Me
+ Warehouse 13
+ Stargate Universe
+ Dr Who

Oops forgot about these until someone else reminded me of them

+ Bones
+ Family Guy
+ Red Dwarf (Not the 3-day 'special' though)


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 28, 2009)

+ Top Gear, its pretty much the only show I ever watch


----------



## prowler (Nov 28, 2009)

Desperate Housewife's (Yes, its fucking awesome.)
Scrubs
Friends
Misfits (U.K Show, download it.)
Family Guy


----------



## Depravo (Nov 28, 2009)

Smallville
Stargate SG1/Atlantis (still catching up before I start watching Universe)

Oh, and probably QI too.


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 28, 2009)

- LOST
- House
- GameOne
- Bones
- Supernatural


----------



## bazzi_h (Nov 28, 2009)

-Eureka
-Misfits 
-Supernatural
-CSI NY
-Mock of the Week!


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2009)

+Red Dwarf
+Tales from the Crypt
+Mystery Science Theater 3000
+Adventures of Brisco Country Jr.
+Bones







 Or was this supposed to be all currently running shows?


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 28, 2009)

Animaniacs.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 28, 2009)

Always Sunny In Philly
Misadventures of Flapjack
Spongebob


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 28, 2009)

+ Dexter
+ Firefly
+ Californication
+ Sons of Anarchy
+ Smallville
+ Castle


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

AAARRRRGH! I knew someone would vote for desperate housewives... well, to each, their own. maybe this thread shold have it's title changed to "[ESSENTIALS] T.V. Shows" so people will know what it is. maybe a mod can help. pleeeeaaaaase


----------



## Quanno (Nov 28, 2009)

+1 That's 70 show
+1 Family Guy
+1 Spongebob (duh)


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 28, 2009)

Lost
Supernatural
True Blood
Heroes
==
Friends
Seinfeld
Two and a Half Men
==
CSI
NCIS
The Mentalist
Criminal Minds
Third Watch
The Closer
==
The Boondocks
Family Guy
The Simpsons
Futurama
South Park


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2009)

+ 1 House
+ 1 Family Guy
+ 1 Heroes

And adding my own XD

+ 2 Big Bang Theory


----------



## Jan1tor (Nov 28, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what comes out.

+Heroes
+Smallville
+Fringe
+Stargate Universe
+Lost
+Venture Brothers
+Dr. Who
+Animaniacs (Though I don't think they're on anymore)

I forgot one
+Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

just to be clear, it's absolutely fine if the show is no longer on the air (if its been cancelled, etc.). the list is now alphabetized too! im sure if enough people vote... a sticky is in the future! and yeah, everyone loves family guy!


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2009)

Ack!
I forgot Dr. Who

++ Dr. Who 

Can't say the longest running sci-fi show on TV isn't essential!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 29, 2009)

+ Fringe
+ Lost


----------



## X D D X (Nov 29, 2009)

+1 Top Gear (Best Show EVER)
+1 NCIS
+1 24
+1 Big Bang Theory
+1 Top Chef
+1 Yes Dear
+1 Reba 
+1 How I Met Your Mother (Funniest Show)
+1 The Simpsons


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 29, 2009)

+1 the big bang theory
+1 scrubs
+1 whats up dad?
+1 according to jim
+1 yugioh(original) + 5d's
+1 how i met your mother
+1 navi cis
+1 simpsons
+1 southpark
+1 game one
+1 fringe
+1 supernatural


----------



## Cyan (Nov 29, 2009)

Current :
Dollhouse
FlashForward (I really hope they will not cancel it u___u, the TV company doesn't like the turn of event)
Fringe (even if I watched only the 2 first episode, I think I like it)
Grey's anatomy
Heroes (still have 2 season late to watch)
How I met your mother (Really awesome show !)
Lost
Sanctuary
Smallville
Stargate (all of them up to SGU)
The IT Crowd (In fact, only Season 1 was the best)
True blood
Vampire diaries

Old :
Angel
Buffy
Dead like me
Farscape
Firefly
Prison Break
Reaper
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicle


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, I watch Heroes like clockwork.

Other than that...

- Star Trek (original series, TNG, Voyager)
- CSI (Miami and the original)
- The Daily Show/The Colbert Report
- Tosh.0 (hilarious beyond belief)
- South Park (it hasn't been nearly as funny as the midyears of the show, but it's still pretty decent)
- Mythbusters
- MSNBC in general (the news, Hardball, Ed Show, Countdown, and TRMS)


----------



## Smuff (Nov 29, 2009)

+1 for all the following :

Top Gear
Scrubs
House


----------



## Kamiyama (Nov 29, 2009)

Big Bang Theory, Friends and Mythbusters. I don't watch anything else on TV.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2009)

+1  Family Guy
+1  The Simpsons
+1  Community
+1  Modern Family
+1  Parks and Recreation
+1  The Office
+1  Arrested Development


----------



## Sonia (Nov 29, 2009)

Aw man.. Why does NCIS only have one? It's a great show! I'll vote for it.

NCIS +1
The Simpsons+1
CSI Miami+1
Oh, and V+1
i'll edit if I can think of anything else.. My mind is drawing a blank right now.


----------



## Nasedase (Nov 29, 2009)

+1
The Office
It's always Sunny in Philadelphia 
Futurama 
Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job!
King of the Hill
30 Rock

-1 
Family guy (seasons 1 - 2 were amazing, 3 was alright. The rest is just horrendous.)


----------



## Denida (Nov 29, 2009)

+Dexter
+Nowhere Man
+Scrubs
+The Shield
+Ally McBeal
+Friends


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2009)

+1 Top Gear

+1 Dr.Who

+1 My name is earl


----------



## scrtmstr (Nov 29, 2009)

+top gear
+family guy
+house


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 29, 2009)

+1 to:

House
Bones
Animaniacs (not seen for ages)
Doctor Who
Futurama
Lie To Me (only seen one episode, but it's good)
Red Dwarf
Scrubs
Top Gear
Mock The Week
Stargate SG-1
Stargate Atlantis
Stargate Universe
The Simpsons
Sanctuary


I like others too, but these'll do for now.


----------



## yobemal (Nov 29, 2009)

+Fringe
+C.S.I Miami
+C.S.I New York
+C.S.I Las Vegas
+The simpsons
+++++++24
+Flash Forward
+Futurama
+Mentalist
+Life
+Castle
+Prison Break
++++Friends
+Two and a half men


hmmm.. i know i forgot something.. i'll edit later

EDIT:

+Lost


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Nov 29, 2009)

+1 my wife and kids
+1 family guy
+1 simpsons
+1 american dad
+1 futurama
+1 Everbody loves raymond
ill think of more...


----------



## 3003x (Nov 29, 2009)

+shugo chara
+all other anime


----------



## Gore (Nov 30, 2009)

+*Home Movies*
+Seinfeld
+South Park

love home movies


----------



## nickbaker50 (Nov 30, 2009)

+1 Family guy


----------



## Penguin (Nov 30, 2009)

My votes:

- Glee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Simpsons

- Family Guy

- South Park

- Futurama

- Top Gear


----------



## Leon1977 (Nov 30, 2009)

all-time - Friends
watching now - flashforward, fringe, smallville


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 30, 2009)

More +1s:

Friends
Argumental
Have I Got News For You
Never Mind the Buzzcocks


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 30, 2009)

+Lost
+Family Guy
+Two and a half man
+House


----------



## Ndzy (Nov 30, 2009)

+House
+Dexter
+Top Gear
+The Big Bang Theory
+Firefly
+Married with Children (Ed O'Neill


----------



## chrisman01 (Nov 30, 2009)

+ InuYasha

+ X-Play

+ Firefly


----------



## Theraima (Nov 30, 2009)

Lets see.. 

- F.R.I.E.N.D.S

- Monk 

- House 

- Tonight show with Conan O'Brien

- MacGyver

-Dog the Bounty Hunter

- Takeshi's Castle

- Ninja Warrior 

- Mentalist

- Family Guy 

- Futurama 

- King of the Hill

- South Park

These will do for now, I will edit later if I need to add something.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 30, 2009)

I meant to add +1 to:
Monk
Psych

I forgot...


----------



## leinad (Nov 30, 2009)

+Lost
+Heroes
+Fringe


----------



## gov78 (Nov 30, 2009)

Southpark, Oz, That 70s Show, Boondocks, Family Guy


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah..probably my top 3:
+ How I Met Your Mother
+ Friends
+ Big Bang Theory


----------



## Green0scar (Nov 30, 2009)

Futurama!!!
My name is earl
Arrested development
Family Guy
Robot Chicken
The Colbert Report


----------



## C175R (Nov 30, 2009)

George Lopez.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Dec 1, 2009)

OK, if you remember something you wanted to vote for, don'T be afraid To post a new one voting for whatever you forgot. if you edit your previous post, i won't see it. on a side note... WHEW! that's a lot of votes, i turn my back for a second, and there is two more pages in the thread! this is a lot of work... ill re-organize it later... and also, as i said in the first post, which obviously isnt read by people, there is already thread for anime.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 1, 2009)

+1

Desperate Housewives

Californication


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2009)

+1 to

Life on mars
Ashes to Ashes
Family guy
Doctor who
Seinfeld
My name is earl


Just skimming through the list, im pretty sure yugioh is an anime...


----------



## noONE (Dec 1, 2009)

Supernatural, probably the best show ever =)

Heroes, it was awesome first 1-2 seasons... now it's getting messy

24, well the serie is good, but how many seasons can they keep doing the "same" thing?

LOST, last season coming up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stargate SG-1, ended now, but it's one of the best shows ever.. excellent writers & actors, it got action, 
humour and what most other Sci-Fi shows miss - some kind of.. "attachment" to the present reality which is kinda cool.

Stargate Atlantis, same as ^ just not AS good.

Terminator the sarah connor chronicles, too bad it got canceled after the second season, just at the point everyone had been kinda waiting for through the serie --> ended with a huge cliffhanger...

Firefly, cool serie too bad only one season was made (with a movie a couple of years later wrapping up the story)

Jericho, great show.


----------



## casidepro (Dec 1, 2009)

Heroes
Scrubs
Knights of prosperity
That 70's Show 
Weeds
Family guy
The Simpsons
Malcolm in the middle
30 Rock
South Park
My Name is Earl
Two and a half men

All +1


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

finally, all the votes so far are up to date, and the list is back in vote order (and alphabetizes, of course!). i think this is finally at the point where no one will think of new shows, just vote for one already in the list (making it a little easier on me!) keep voting!


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> finally, all the votes so far are up to date, and the list is back in vote order (and alphabetizes, of course!). i think this is finally at the point where no one will think of new shows, just vote for one already in the list (making it a little easier on me!) keep voting!








 well done.

another vote.
the Big Bang Theory


----------



## Raika (Dec 2, 2009)

+1 to:

Tom and Jerry
Looney Tunes

Forgot that those two I edited out are considered anime.


----------



## Talaria (Dec 2, 2009)

Arrested Development
Angel
Blackadder
Black Books
Bones
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Dr. Who
Firefly
House
How I Met Your Mother
The I.T Crowd
The Mentalist
Psych


----------



## delta123 (Dec 3, 2009)

Futurama
psych
how i met your mother
Glee
Lie to me
House
Big Bang Theory
Seinfield


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Dec 4, 2009)

updated! geez, the votes are really slowing down here... SPREAD THE WORD!!!!! also, if you notice something odd, please tell me, because i might make mistakes (for example, i just noticed that the simpsons had 10 votes, not 1)


----------



## Gore (Dec 4, 2009)

I am pieced because you did not include my vote for Home Movies


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 5, 2009)

Ummm:

Law and Order: Special Victims Unit
Charmed
The Nanny

All three are FTW! SVU is just awesome, great actors, amazing plots. Charmed was freaking awesome (except for the last season), watching them kick ass, and even be trapped in a demons mental institution, freaking awesome. The Nanny is an old show, but funny as hell, especially watching Niles and C.C. go at it and watching Fran totally fuck up and get chased through the house. Tons of laughs.


----------



## yobemal (Dec 5, 2009)

Got some more;

-Myth Busters
-Time Warp
-Ultimate Survival


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh yeah 
+1 MythBusters
+1 Brainiac (in the Richard Hammond era)
+1 Frasier


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Dec 6, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> I am pieced because you did not include my vote for Home Movies


im sorry to see that you are "pieced", shall I have someone put you back together? yeah... i thought you were talking about actual home videos... until i googled it, appears it is actually the name of a T.V. show. my bad, ill fix it.


----------



## AngelsWhisper (Dec 8, 2009)

-House
-MythBuster
-Friends
-Food Network


----------



## descendingseraph (Dec 8, 2009)

Favorite TV Shows:

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
Burn Notice
House
Dexter
Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations

Hit Or Miss Shows:

The Ultimate Fighter
Family Guy
X-Play
Mythbusters
Ghost Adventures


----------



## Sao Mortel (Dec 8, 2009)

-The amazing Race 
I just go crazy when I watch it
-Lie to me


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2009)

Big Bang Theory
Spongebob
The office 
community
criminal minds


----------



## Lubbo (Dec 10, 2009)

Friends
Two and a Half Men
Big Bang Theory


----------



## outgum (Dec 10, 2009)

+5 "V"
+2 Warehouse 13


-5 Glee


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 10, 2009)

The Sky at Night.


----------



## Aman27deep (Dec 10, 2009)

My favs are :

-Scrubs
- HIMYM
- Psych 
- Big-bang theory


----------



## Hybris (Dec 10, 2009)

• Family Guy
• The Simpsons

Either or both, I'm not really into the junky stuff, but these shows are awesome !
=D


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Dec 12, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> -5 Glee


----------



## steveo581 (Dec 12, 2009)

+ it's always sunny in philadelphia


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

+1:
The Simpsons
Modern Family
Lost
The Big Bang Theory
Rick Mercer Report
The James Ron Show
Dragons Den


----------



## Satangel (Dec 12, 2009)

+1 Freaks and Geeks


----------



## Cyan (Dec 12, 2009)

I already voted, but I'm adding one I just saw :

+ Dr. Horrible's sing-along Blog

This is 3 episodes long from Joss Whedon and his brother, when all the scenarists where in strike they decided to make a (funny) web show.
This is a musical show (like in Buffy "Once more, With Feeling") with Neil Patrick Harris (Barney from Himym) as the main Bad character.



Joss Whedon will make new episodes after Dollhouse end. yeah !


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 13, 2009)

I vote for Scrubs.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 14, 2009)

+Boondocks
+The League
+It's Always Sunny In Philly
+Arrested Development

I don't consider anime TV shows either.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 15, 2009)

-House
-Futurama
-Mythbusters
-Firefly
-Two and a half Men
-CSI Las Vegas
-NCIS
-Red Dwarf
-Weeds
-Dead like me
-Venture Brothers
-Monty Python's Flying Circus
-Boondocks



Also, in the "O.K." category, you currently have a listing for "navi CIS" which I believe is another vote for NCIS,


----------



## yobemal (Dec 18, 2009)

-24
-Friends


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 18, 2009)

Scrubs
SpongeBob Squire Pants
Mythbusters
Courage the Cowardly Dog
HellSing
Sukisyo
FullMetal Alchemist
Futurama
Venture Brothers
And Family Guy


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Dec 28, 2009)

updated and alphabetized!

yeah... i was busy for a while so i didn't do it, but now i have! keep voting people!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 28, 2009)

Dexter


----------



## Aman27deep (Dec 28, 2009)

+Scrubs
+Psych
+HIMYM
+2.5 Men
+BB.Theory


----------



## Jackreyes (Dec 28, 2009)

This topic isn't working..
I counted 2 votes for How I Met Your Mother on the first 2 pages, I only see 1 vote received on the actual list.
Also, there was a vote for QI which didn't get counted and so QI isn't on the list...
And, Aman27deep has voted twice in the last 2 pages..

However,
+How I Met Your Mother
+30 Rock
+Friends
+Gavin and Stacey
+Sports Night
+The West Wing
+Studio 60 on The Sunset Strip
+Peep Show
+The Inbetweeners
+Gossip Girl
+Gilmore Girls
+The Office (UK, but in general if you don't want to specify)
+Scrubs
+House MD
+That Mitchell and Webb Look
+Never Mind the Buzzcocks

-Family Guy


----------

